# LR HTML Gallery Generator - Columns and Firefox



## amurf (Jun 3, 2010)

I am using LR 2.6. When I generate an HTML gallery, I can select the number of rows and columns (4 x 4) for the index view in LR. It previews properly in LR. I export to a Dreamweaver folder for my website. It previews properly in Firefox from within Dreamweaver (locally). When I upload it to my webserver, the index page only displays 3 columns and line wraps the 4th column. Anyone seen this issue. Any ideas


----------



## amurf (Jun 4, 2010)

More info. The index displays properly on Safari. It displays properly on IE on a PC. My primary computer it displays incorrectly (line wrapping of the rows) on Fire Fox and on my MacMini it displays correctly on Fire Fox. Both Macs are using Fire Fox 3.6.3.

I also called a friend who is current on Fire Fox and he sees the incorrect display as well.

Anybody have any ideas????


----------



## urga68 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have the same problem. Does any one found the root cause for this and a solution to fix it?
Thanks in advance....


----------

